
Simple Programs to Learn JavaScript Design Patterns - verloop
https://github.com/nnupoor/js_designpatterns
======
adpirz
Does this exist for other programming languages (personally looking for Python
and Java)? I love this cheat-sheet style reference.

~~~
deaddodo
The problem is that few design patterns are designed to be platform agnostic.
They're designed to solve problems or leverage features from a specific
language/language-set. Agnostic patterns tend to be heavily abstract and
require specific implementation to be idiomatic.

Ask a Rust developer about implementing a Factory pattern in Rust and they'll
look at you like "Why?".

You can even see this in his examples, per the Command Pattern:

    
    
      //Remarks: Taken from feedback on Reddit.    
      //The only reason to have the Command Pattern is if your language doesn't have functions/lambdas as a first-class construct.    
      //A Command object is a poor-mans function.    
      //This is/was true of Java (depending on which version you're running),    
      //but is not true of Javascript, making the Command Pattern in Javascript completely pointless.
    

That all being said, you can find a good set of design patterns in Python
here:

[https://github.com/faif/python-patterns](https://github.com/faif/python-
patterns)

Java's design is hugely influenced by the Gang of Four book:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_Patterns](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_Patterns)

and so any of those will apply.

